

Should you Develop a Native or Web Application? - pathik
http://blog.sourcebits.com/native-or-web-application

======
MatthewPhillips
"User Experience design – native apps are traditionally superior in terms of
performance and the only means to access device attributes such as geolocation
API, camera, address book, and accelerometer."

Just flat out not true.

------
pancakeman
Native for sure. It's too hard to make a web app, let alone a GOOD web app.

